# Strange Cognitive Functions



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

What type would a person fit into if they had the following functions

Te (dominant)
Fi (fairly close to dominant)
Ne
Si

You'd think it would be ENTJ but these functions have elements of INTJ, ENTP together.


----------



## Moor (Nov 27, 2011)

Te-Si-Ne-Fi = ESTJ

So, it could be an ESTJ whose fourth function is very well developed and second not so well


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

But how would they be ESTJ if there's no Se?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

RobynC said:


> But how would they be ESTJ if there's no Se?


ESTJ uses Si. Thinking is extroverted. 

As for the functions, I'm having a hard time processing this. Are you positive that Te is dominant?


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

Judging functions: Thinking and Feeling.
Perceiving functions: Sensing and Intuition.

If you have a judging (Te) as dominant, your other judging (Fi) will be inferior. Therefore, the same goes for the perceiving functions.

Your functions are also paired, so if you know you have Te, you can be certain you have Fi. The same as Si <=> Ne.

So if you are certain about Te, Fi, Ne, Si, and Te is dominant, your type must be Te - Si - Ne - Fi, ESTJ.

But my conclusion is that something went wrong when determining the functions, and the order. ENTJs leads are Te - Ni, so without even having Ni, you are not a ENTJ.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@QrivaN



> So you'd have an ESTJ with some ENTP leanings?


What if you had

Te
Ne
Si
Fi

@LucASS



> But my conclusion is that something went wrong when determining the functions, and the order. ENTJs leads are Te - Ni, so without even having Ni, you are not a ENTJ.



Who said these functions were mine?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

RobynC said:


> @_QrivaN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm? Where'd that quote you had under my name come from?

As for that set of functions, I'd say ESTJ. The Ne and Si are flipped, but that's the only discrepency. Not too uncommon, actually.


----------



## The Alternate (Jan 14, 2013)

MBTI's rules (you need to use all 4, they must be alternating, and they must fit to any of these 16) are one of the reasons why it's a flawed model by the way.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

QrivaN

But with Extraverted Thinking first; Extraverted Intuition second that sounds one really odd ESTJ.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

RobynC said:


> QrivaN
> 
> But with Extraverted Thinking first; Extraverted Intuition second that sounds one really odd ESTJ.


Which is more likely, that all the information available on MBTI, cognitive functions and socionics available is wrong, or that someone fucked up their function order? 

Your posts scream "bad function identification"


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@The Alternate

Actually I've seen many members sigs with their functions listed and I've seen figures which had EEII or IIEE even though it technically should be EIEI or vice versa. The problem is that this test is a theoretical system when applied to a world where people are widely varying.


----------

